# Foreign Doctors/Dentists in Portugal



## MonSA

Hi 

Looking to establish contact with South African/English/American/Canadian doctors working in Portugal. Planning to move to Portugal next year and work in a hospital in the north - in the Porto/Braga area.


----------



## nelinha

Sorry can't help you in Porto /Braga area but there is a South African dentist in Cascais.


----------

